# Forum About Russia Society  How well do you know Russians

## hddscan

This quiz is based on 2014-2015 data surveyed by Public Opinion Research Center
Hint: it's not that easy and some Russians might not know correct answers from the top of their heads.   https://meduza.io/en/quiz/how-well-d...w-the-russians 
Share your score if you dare. Mine is 8 out of 12.  
PS: If you liked the quiz, here is another one(easier) - https://meduza.io/en/quiz/does-russi...it-or-allow-it

----------


## dtrq

8/12

----------

